# firefox e macromedia flash

## mancausofts

ho emerso mozzilla e firefox e funzionano perfettamente ma da quando gli ho fatto scaricare i plugin per macromedia flash se apro siti che hanno oggetti in macromidia flash si chiude il programma e se lo faccio partire da consolle mi dice il seguente messaggio:

```
The program 'firefox-bin' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.

  (Details: serial 85 error_code 8 request_code 143 minor_code 3)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

```

Come posso rsolvere?

se non c'è modo di risolvere come tolgoi plugin installati?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dove hai scaricato il plugin? Che versione?

----------

## mancausofts

non so da dove se lo è scaricato perchè ha fatto da solo mi sono colelgato ad un sito in cuio voleva i pluguin ed ha fatto quasi tutto lui cmq mi pare di ricordare che erano la versione 7

----------

## gutter

Emergi:

```

*  net-www/netscape-flash

      Latest version available: 6.0.81

      Latest version installed: 6.0.81

      Size of downloaded files: 1,455 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.macromedia.com/

      Description: Macromedia Shockwave Flash Player

      License:     Macromedia

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Forse smaschera anche l'ultima versione

```
# echo "net-www/netscape-flash ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge net-www/netscape-flash
```

----------

## mancausofts

nulla continua a fare lo stesso problema penso sia colpa dei vechhi plugin che ci sono ancora come li posso togliere?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mancausofts wrote:*   

> nulla continua a fare lo stesso problema penso sia colpa dei vechhi plugin che ci sono ancora come li posso togliere?

 

Bella domanda. Non hai la minima idea dove l'abbia messo vero?

Prova a lanciare i comandi

```
# updatedb

# locate libflashplayer
```

e posta l'output

----------

## silian87

Ma scusate... se usi firefox non c'e' sul menu Tool--->Extension il plugin installato... se installi roba da firefox di solito finisce anche li. 

Spero di non aver sparato na boiata   :Embarassed:  .

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ma scusate... se usi firefox non c'e' sul menu Tool--->Extension il plugin installato... se installi roba da firefox di solito finisce anche li. 

 

Le exstension non sono i plugin

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Le exstension non sono i plugin

 

Cavolo hai ragione! e' solo che su ppc ho l'estension flash block ed allora mi sono confuso, sorry.

----------

## mancausofts

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # updatedb
> 
> ...

 

non ho nessuno dei due comandi come il emergo?

----------

## silian87

Beh.. emerge slocate

----------

## gutter

```
emerge slocate
```

----------

## silian87

In ritardo gutter   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## mancausofts

ho cancellato tutti i plugin flash e poi ho avviato firefox

e funzionava ma senza plugin. poi ho emerdo il pacchetto che avete detto

ma fa sempre la sessa cosa :'(

----------

## gutter

Prova a cancellare la dir di conf di firefox.

----------

## mancausofts

cmq se unmergo il pacchetto net-www/netscape-flash funziona perfettamente (senza poter vedere gli oggetti in flash) e di configurazioni non ne ho modificate firefox è appena installato

----------

## gutter

Mi sembra strano visto che io uso sia firefox che il plugin flash senza problemi.

----------

## mancausofts

ho fatto come hai detto cancellato tutte le configurazini di firefox ma mi dà sempre lo stesso errore

----------

## Cazzantonio

se scrivi

about:plugins

sulla barra di navigazione in alto ti da informazioni su quali e quanti plugin sta usando... può esserti utile per localizzarli e cancellarli (almeno ti dice il nome esatto dei plugin)

io ho 

/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so

scaricato dal sito ufficiale e copiato in tale directory

----------

## mancausofts

ok li posso cancellare tutti i plugind ma se una volta che li reinstallo fa la stessa cosa

----------

## Cazzantonio

hai provato a scaricarlo dal sito di macromedia?

----------

## mancausofts

li ho scaricati dal sito macromedia ed installati, e dava il problema, poi li ho eliminati e li ho fatti scaricare a firefox automatcamente, stesso errore, poi li ho emersi come consigliavate qui stesso errore, poi ho emrse il pacchetto anche senza smascherarlo ed ha installato la versione 6.0.2 (credo), (edit: stesso errore), poi ho provato a disinstallare firefox compilato e installare firefox-bin e dà sempre errore quindi sono giunto alla conclusione che sia qualcosa di esterno a firefox o ai plugin macromedia ma ne sono sicuro

----------

## Cazzantonio

about:config e about:plugins sono i due indirizzi da scrivere nella barra di navigazione per configurare firefox... guarda un po'

Forse il problema è firefox stesso (con che use lo hai compilato?)

----------

## mancausofts

al momento ho il firefox-bin quindi non l'ho compilato

----------

## pagis

Prova ad eliminare la sezione "composite" dal tuo xorg.conf, io ho risolto così il tuo stesso problema...Come nuovo gentoo user ne approfitto per salutare tutti i partecipanti del forum!

----------

## Panda

Ho avuto un problema simile... da me era causato dall'estensione COMPOSITE di X.org. Disabilitandola mi va tutto alla perfezione, se la abilito quando mozilla o mozilla firefox tentanto di aprire qualcosa fatto in flash crashano clamorosamente.

----------

